# Whats your favorite climbing boot



## manual (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been reading these forms about climbing without spurs and would like to know what boots work best for you?


----------



## clearance (Apr 7, 2006)

Ballet slippers, if I ever give up spurs, NOT! ha ha hah


----------



## JODY MESSICK (Apr 7, 2006)

Redwing 10" logger


----------



## JODY MESSICK (Apr 7, 2006)

O without spikes nevermind because I dont know


----------



## woodchux (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to climb bare foot ...
So i can grip the rope between my toes
JK


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 7, 2006)

Gore tex are good for not only climbing, but for working in landclearing and out in the mud. they have lasted me 10 year. the best boots i had ever bought. What ever you do, dont try to climb a palm with them. you wont go anywhere with or without them.


----------



## Redbull (Apr 7, 2006)

Asolo's. I like Merrells too.
What are spurs?! I don't need no stinkin' spurs!


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 7, 2006)

Don't you have to pay a arm and a leg for a set of those?


----------



## Redbull (Apr 7, 2006)

Spurs? YES! Good climbing boots, YES, but well worth the money, IMO. The Asolo's were $160, I think my Merrels were $105. The Merrels lasted a year, and I just got the Asolo's a few weeks ago, but I really like them.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the best type of boots or spikes to use on a palm tree if your skinning it?


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 8, 2006)

I use Redwing 2292 boots. Steel toe, waterproof, insulated, electrical hazard.
Cost $299 in Hawaii. $279 on the web, but after paying shipping, about the same.


----------



## jmack (Apr 8, 2006)

manual said:


> I have been reading these forms about climbing without spurs and would like to know what boots work best for you?


wescoes, chippewa apaches,


----------



## Jumper (Apr 8, 2006)

On the occasions the boss has got me up in a tree Goodhue 5 stars steel toe/plate and EH rated, seem to do the job, which I wear everday in any event. Regretably the lining is shot in the heels and gotta buy a new pair soon but may have snagged a bargoon a couple of weeks ago when buying a pair of rubber safety boots for the swamp from hell, as there was a pair of Canada West boots on the reduced table-the joy of having smaller feet, there is alway reduced footwear available. Some people seem to be able to wear footwear forever(10 years???), but I have enough probs with my feet without hotspots and blisters added to the equation. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28466&d=1132085970

But for the requirement to wear CSA approved boots here I think a climbing shoe would be the most comfortable.

'Ballet slippers, if I ever give up spurs, NOT! ha ha hah"-I just can see you in ballet slippers clearance!


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 8, 2006)

Standard issue combat boots.


----------



## huggybear (Apr 8, 2006)

Asolo's like said before, good for hooks and even better pruning mine last about a year, but they are well worth it. I look at it like this, i'm on my feet 8 plus hours a day i want something that fits well and is comfortable and i'm willing to spend the extra dough for some good boots.


----------



## Redbull (Apr 8, 2006)

huggybear said:


> Asolo's like said before, good for hooks and even better pruning mine last about a year, but they are well worth it. I look at it like this, i'm on my feet 8 plus hours a day i want something that fits well and is comfortable and i'm willing to spend the extra dough for some good boots.



My Asolos are surprisingly comfortable with hooks, especially for a hiking boot. You have to consider though, that when I have hooks on, it's not for very long. I do a lot of removals without them, and the Asolos are a good, comfortable, all around boot. They are even more cumfy than my Nike running shoes.


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Apr 8, 2006)

I like "light mountaineering boots." They're manueverable enough for prunning and tough and heavy enough for spurring. A good pair is around $200. Money well spent.


----------



## rebelman (Apr 8, 2006)

I like redwing. They didn't have steel toes a few years ago, because of the electric thing, but now they do, with a special osha stamp. Spikes or not, they are very good, protect the shins well. Pretty much water proof, although I mink oil the seams heavily. They used to be black, but now most are red, and I think the dye irritates my shins a liitle. Redwings,the tall ones.


----------



## Spradman (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm on the asolo bandwagon too. I got mine on ebay... $90 plus 5-7 shipping. I had a pair of mounteneering boots that I loved, great for footlocking, pruning, and spikes. I wore them out and came across the asolo's, I couldn't pass up the price. They're awesome! Soooo light and happy. I second the comparison to tennis shoes. And, yep, they're great with spikes. Buy some.... you know you want to....


----------



## doggonetrees (Apr 10, 2006)

Used to wear the combat jungle boot, but ran into a problem with the steel plate breaking through inside the arch area. Tried the Redwing boots, but I was assailed with a rash from the dye as well. Been wearing the Wescos since 97-have had good luck with this boot. They will rebuild the boots for a nominable fee- I have one pair that I got rebuilt that wear better than when they were new.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Apr 10, 2006)

If you like the Asolos, try the Eastern Mountain Sports (EMS) house brand. They are made by Asolo without the fancy badges and colors, and are much more reasonably priced.

For the Gaff try the Bailies climbers. I've had several pair of Redwings, Chippewas, and Westcos. Bailies last longer and are about half the price.


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 10, 2006)

Spurless, the Danner Ft. Lewis rocks. For gaff work nothing is more comfortable than a pair of Whites #375 with triple linemans shank and roughout leather.


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm gonna try those caulk boots.


----------



## Wolf66 (Apr 15, 2006)

I always liked the red daugs from baileys. I am getting a pair of "lites" next week after i decide what topping saw to get. My red daugs outlasted my red wings and are half the price. I get red wings for cost +10% and no discount at Baileys, but i am still getting the red daugs and baileys price to the public is still cheaper than red wings at cost +10%


----------



## Shespen (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm curious about the Asolo boots. I've never heard of them before. Do they come in a 8" high top with a fiber toe? I've used Danner for the past few years and I find them real comfortable although they are expensive. Wesco's dig into my achelies tendon and just cripple me. I've always maintained that the best boot is the one that fits your foot. Everyones foot is shaped different and flexes differently than the next guy so it is just a matter of trial and error. To each his own. For prunning I used to wear a high top tennis shoe.


----------



## nitwit dolt (Apr 16, 2006)

Check Mountain Gear ( mgear.com ). They have a couple of Asolos. Great boots. Nothing better when spurless climbing.


----------



## snowtree (Apr 17, 2006)

wesco highliner. enough said


----------



## huggybear (Apr 17, 2006)

Shespen said:


> I've always maintained that the best boot is the one that fits your foot. Everyones foot is shaped different and flexes differently than the next guy so it is just a matter of trial and error. To each his own. For prunning I used to wear a high top tennis shoe.



I've got a fat foot and the Asolo's seem to mold to my feet, there a little stiff and uncomfortable at first, but once the stretch out they fit my foot like a sock.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 17, 2006)

Who needs shoes? I saw a guy climb a coconut tree bare foot against a monkey.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Apr 19, 2006)

Without spurs, Danner Arcadias. With spurs, Wesco highliners.Both can be resoled, I had a pair of arcadias I wore for 7 years and 4 sets of soles.


----------



## gavin (Apr 23, 2006)

most of the climbers that top the standing stem wood i lay out where the same boots i where for engineering. Viberg 105 caulk boots. best boots ever made but they'll set you back a good $500 CDN. www.workboot.com (not an ad, just a link to the boot manufacturer)


----------



## GlennG (Apr 27, 2006)

I take a different approach from most of the posts I see here. I wear New Balance running or crosstraing shoes when not on hooks. Unless its a rain day and then I`ll use a a light water proof boot. I weigh 220 and if I`m prunning I want to be as light as possible when I`m in the tops. Running shoes seem to grip well for me and also don`t wear me out like a pair of heavy boots if I`m moving around a lot. I find they also do less harm to the more tender bark that you find in the tops of somthing like a soft maple( silver maple comes to mind here).

If I`m on hooks I have a pair of Red Wings, non shank. I bought the wrong boot for the job and I suffer cause of it. I think I`ll try Wesco`s next when the Red Wings are worn out.

Glenn


----------



## clearance (Apr 27, 2006)

gavin said:


> most of the climbers that top the standing stem wood i lay out where the same boots i where for engineering. Viberg 105 caulk boots. best boots ever made but they'll set you back a good $500 CDN. www.workboot.com (not an ad, just a link to the boot manufacturer)


Gavin, I climb with caulks, my Viberg caulks were finally thrashed, I bought them in 94, good enough. I am wearing an old but good pair of Paris boots (Vancouver company, now owned by Dayton) I have two pairs of Viberg linesmen boots, best boots I have ever worn, no doubt. Most guys here spurless climb, they dont want to lay out big money for boots that are made for spurs. You get what you pay for.


----------



## CODIT (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll second Wolf66's choice in the Red Dawgs from Bailey's! I got a new pair of climbers 6 months ago and love them. Great boot and you cant beat the price.


----------



## Jumper (Apr 28, 2006)

I see Hoffman is offering a low hot weather boot aimed at the lineman market, but might have some applicability for those that spend a lot of time in spurs. See their website for info.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 30, 2006)

I like a high top hiker with a solid upper. Footlocking cat wear stitching out very fast.

This is the REI spirit, it comes w and w/o gortex







I've used danner, but the outside stitching between upper and welt wear out too fast for me.

Hmmm, why is the IMG not showing up?


----------



## Jack Green (May 1, 2006)

*fave climbing boot*

Heres my two'pennorth . On spikes Haix tibet forest maybe french manufacture ? body thrust and branch walk Elten terrain german I beleive. They stick well ive had nearly 3 years out of em . Alternating boots to suit the task. Spikes or ground work , Haix there still water proof , branch walking and regular climbing Eltens


----------



## Ryan Gossen (May 3, 2006)

I recently got my first pair of Wescos (highliners), and was a little disappointed at their weight. Great for spurs, but for true climbing they are too heavy and stiff. I have a fifteen year old pair of rockport dune shoes that are pure pleasure to climb in, make my feet feel like hands, but they hurt to footlock in. Standard issue combat boots are good for footlocking and are fairly sensitive if you size them right. If I had to own one pair of work shoes it would be these.


----------



## snowtree (May 5, 2006)

break them in and don't be such a baby


----------



## xtremetrees (May 5, 2006)

3 combat boots and 1 chipwah in 12 years.I was the beneficia of a New pair combat boots today.


----------



## Grizzly (May 5, 2006)

i found a set of climbing boots from workboot.com and they seem ok for trees that are tilted and slick.
Check them out.
are they well worth investing in?:bang:


----------



## treeman82 (May 5, 2006)

I just picked up a pair of Breeze from Vasque? Took a few weeks wait to get them in at the dealer. In not even an hour they were broken in, very comfortable boot. Besides that, the 10" logger boot from Red Wing... IMO more comfortable than the 8" logger boot that they make, only it's that much more boot to put on / take off.


----------

